# macbook pro yosemite : fenêtres de pub intempestives



## faoziatt (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir à tous , je suis nouvelle ici et aussi nouvelle sur mac. 
Je suis confrontée à un problème. 
Aujourd'hui je voulais aller sur un site de streaming regarder une série .mais voilà depuis quand je vais sur mon moteur de recherche à travers safari des que je clique sur un.lien il m'ouvre plusieurs pages et notamment sur le mackeeper. ..
je ne sais pas si cela veut dire que j'ai des virus ou quoi ? 

Merci de m'aider ..


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2015)

Bin... MacKeeper, quoi. Un truc à virer.

Je déplace le fil côté OS X, forum mieux adapté.


----------



## faoziatt (25 Janvier 2015)

Je l'ai virer je l'ai mis direct dans la corbeille .
mais depuis à chaque fois que j'ouvre un lien dans Google il m'ouvre d'autres pages c'est à dire au moins 3 et sa n'affiche que mackeeper


----------



## faoziatt (25 Janvier 2015)

Et c'est ou le côté OS X?  Stp


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

le fait que tu voies des fenêtres Mackeeper ne veut pas forcément dire que tu as installé Mackeeper, mais que tu t'es chopé un/des adware(s) qui te renvoient vers Mackeeper.
(Genieo, Spigot, Trovi, etc...)

En conséquence, première chose à faire : utiliser AdwareMedic. (<-- clic) qui va te permettre de retirer les intrus.

Tu l'installes, tu fais "Scan for adwares", et tu cliques en bas à droite pour poubelliser les saloperies détectée.
Ensuite tu vas dans Safari/Préférences/Extensions vérifier qu'il n'y a pas d'extensions indésirables.
Et tu remets ta page d'accueil si jamais elle a été modifiée.

Qu'est que tu as viré et mis à la corbeille, exactement ??


----------



## faoziatt (25 Janvier 2015)

Quand je suis allé sur le site du lien streaming je me suis aperçu que dans mes applications le bonhomme mackeeper était installé ce que j'ai viré direct dans la corbeille et la pour le adwaremedic je tape dans lapstore ou direct dans Google ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2015)

Alors si Mackeeper était installé, vois le lien de Bompi : http://www.securitemac.com/desinstaller-mackeeper.html

Et pour AdwareMedic je t'ai mis le lien dans le message au dessus.

Par curiosité, pourras-tu nous montrer ce qu'AdwareMedic a trouvé (capture d'écran) ?
Merci.

_(aujourd'hui j'ai fait un "dépannage" chez quelqu'un qui était dans ton cas (MacKeeper pas installé), AdwareMedic a trouvé : Genieo, Spigot, Trovi, et une extension dont j'ai oublié le nom. N'importe quelle requête dans Safari envoyait sur MacKeeper)._


----------



## faoziatt (25 Janvier 2015)

SA A MARCHÉ OH JE TE REMERCIE JE L'AI QUE DEPUIS UNE SEMAINE j'avais peur de l'avoir déjà bousillé  tes mon sauveur !


----------



## faoziatt (25 Janvier 2015)

Ha je l'ai déjà fait j'avais pas vu ton message avant ! Mais cela mavait mis 4 liens que jai supprimer et il a redemarrer lordi mais pas dextensions dans safari 
J'ai juste utilisé adwaremedic et la sa ne me fait plus ces nombreuses ouvertures de pages ! 
Pense tu que je dois appliquer le lien de bompi quand même ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2015)

Bien...

Suis quand même le lien de Bompi...

A l'avenir, fais attention où tu cliques, ne télécharge des applications que sur les sites de développeurs ou sur l'App Store, ne télécharge jamais rien sur : Softonic, CNET, Clubic, 01Net, etc...

Or donc par curiosité, qu'avait trouvé AdwareMedic ?


----------



## faoziatt (25 Janvier 2015)

Je ne m'y connais pas très bien mais c'est sur j'irais plus sur autre chose et le fait d'avoir telecharger le ardwaremedic et tout il y a pas de soucis ..ben demain je suivrai le lien de bompi car je la je suis sur mon tel. 

Je ne peux pas te dire j'ai pas retenu il a trouvé 3 liens après j'ai pas lu des que j'ai vu j'ai cliquer sur le remove direct !!


----------



## faoziatt (25 Janvier 2015)

Je te remercie en tout cas  

Vraiment sa m'évite d'aller à l'apple store demain et évitez une nuit blanche !


----------

